# Communal Arachnids - Help



## lizardminion (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I'm probably gonna be getting *1* big terrarium for Christmas, and I've been looking for which arachnid species I can keep in there. After looking for while, I am considering Emperor Scorps(BOOHOO; I'M A NEWB), however, I just love how giant vinegaroons appeal to me. Furthur reading though, I am disappointed at their behaviour to not tolerate one another. I want an arachnid that I can make a relatively small colony out of. Probably leering towards scorps of some sort. But are their any other options out there? Any, say whipscorpion/vinegaroons that are still large but actually tolerate one another? Or any other cool communal arachnids you'd suggest? If I can't find any others, I'll stick to Emps. Yes, I am aware of Tanzanian Tailless Whip Scorpion/African Cave Spiders, and I will attempt to get those instead. (due to limited availability, however, aquiring will be difficult)

P.S. Also, pics and extra info(sizes, care, etc) would be appreciated!

P.P.S. I'm talking about any arachnids in general. Be it scorpions, Ts, or spiders.


----------



## hedwigdan (Nov 29, 2011)

you could go for Indian social spiders, H,incei or a communal species of scorpions? Also I've heard from allot of people vinegaroons are very communal


----------



## lizardminion (Nov 29, 2011)

hedwigdan said:


> you could go for Indian social spiders, H,incei or a communal species of scorpions? Also I've heard from allot of people vinegaroons are very communal


Giant Vinegaroons? From what I heard, they'll treat anything else in their terrarium as if it were a cricket- including roommates. Not exactly how I define communal.
I'm actually considering H. swammerdami. Somewhat disappointed at first, since I thought they were not communal, only just now did I learn that I am a very confused man. So good news is- they ARE communal. And they're also the biggest scorp out there. DOUBLE WIN. So yeah. But just for odd purposes, I want to get two large terrariums to house colonies of both species. (the other species being P. imperator)
I am now looking towards scorpions for future arthropod keeping...


----------



## jake9134 (Nov 29, 2011)

any adult bark scorpions, I suggest arizona barks. they will fight over a cricket but wont eat each other.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 29, 2011)

For sure, if you put vinegaroons together you will wind up with de-limbed tankmates at the very least.  Even when it's just male/female the female usually comes away with damage.


----------



## lizardminion (Nov 29, 2011)

Being a beginner, I'm a tad iffy with venemous species. The only bark scorps I'd get, are the Texas Striped Bark Scorpions I find in my house.


jake9134 said:


> any adult bark scorpions, I suggest arizona barks. they will fight over a cricket but wont eat each other.



Are Jumping Spiders Communal?


----------



## Deroplatys (Nov 30, 2011)

Damon diadema or Phynus marginemaculatus tailless whip scorpions 

And no vinegaroons are not communal.


----------



## Peter_Parker (Nov 30, 2011)

Deroplatys said:


> Damon diadema or Phynus marginemaculatus tailless whip scorpions
> 
> And no vinegaroons are not communal.


Are the Damon spp. communal as adults?  I read somewhere saying they were only communal as juveniles... I have a couple that I would love to put together in a communal setup but they are harder to find now so I want to know for sure before I risk it.

... also I don't know that jumping spiders are communal, at least not the ones we have around here...  I've seen the little zebra jumpers (Salticus scenicus) and those bigger wall jumpers (Platycentrus undatus) fairly close to conspecifics on the side of my house in the summertime, but I don't know how well it works in captivity, would be neat to try though!


----------



## hedwigdan (Nov 30, 2011)

that's strange many people in the UK and Ireland keep them communaly, maybe we have a different sub species


----------



## John Apple (Nov 30, 2011)

The jumpers are not communal...found that out when I was a young verter so to speak....so far the whips I have are communal....two damon sp and some Florida phrynus....no deaths and all doing well together along with the onones in there......If there is enough space it seems that they will thrive very well as long as a good supply of food is available...seem to love isopods and small roaches


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 30, 2011)

John Apple said:


> ...seem to love isopods


The Phrynus, Damon or Onones?  Or all three?


----------



## John Apple (Nov 30, 2011)

I am assuming all three....I have seen the onones carying around what looks like chewed up dwarf white isopods.......kinda makes me wonder if there is some sort of a symbiotic relationship....lol


----------



## lizardminion (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, I already know that tailless whip scorpions are not just communal, but even slightly social. I just wished they were more easily available...
Any more?


----------



## Garrick86 (Apr 12, 2016)

lizardminion said:


> Well, I'm probably gonna be getting *1* big terrarium for Christmas, and I've been looking for which arachnid species I can keep in there. After looking for while, I am considering Emperor Scorps(BOOHOO; I'M A NEWB), however, I just love how giant vinegaroons appeal to me. Furthur reading though, I am disappointed at their behaviour to not tolerate one another. I want an arachnid that I can make a relatively small colony out of. Probably leering towards scorps of some sort. But are their any other options out there? Any, say whipscorpion/vinegaroons that are still large but actually tolerate one another? Or any other cool communal arachnids you'd suggest? If I can't find any others, I'll stick to Emps. Yes, I am aware of Tanzanian Tailless Whip Scorpion/African Cave Spiders, and I will attempt to get those instead. (due to limited availability, however, aquiring will be difficult)
> 
> P.S. Also, pics and extra info(sizes, care, etc) would be appreciated!
> 
> P.P.S. I'm talking about any arachnids in general. Be it scorpions, Ts, or spiders.


I actually have 2 Asian Forest Scorpions that are communal....even though they are said to be aggressive towards each other they are not...but I would definitely go with Emperors...they are easier to handle as well


----------

